# Skiff simplicity vs functionality?



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I’m a minimalist by nature, and think there’s nothing better than a bare bones skiff devoid of anything but a pull-start outboard, push pole, and platform. Unfortunately, in the real world, I’ve found that it sucks. 

It’s miserable when you’re drifting away from the ramp yanking a pull rope over and over on a motor that’s being cantankerous. Or having to drag out and set an anchor every time you want to stop to fish a spot, or start your outboard to move a few feet down a bank in deep water. Or not knowing exactly where that big rock or barely submerged oyster bar is because you don’t have a GPS. Or worrying about crossing a choppy bay because you don’t have a bilge pump. 

I still don’t want a radio, livewell, or bunch of crap on my skiff, but some accessories are necessary evils in order to fish more effectively. 

For me, electric start, a trolling motor, bilge pump, GPS, stake out pole, and landing net are worth the weight, clutter, and inconvenience because they make things so much more enjoyable. 

What have you guys found are necessities, and what just ends up broken and in the way?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, on my old boat I started to hate the tiller on long runs> so steering wheel.
50/50 on a live well.
absolutely no net.
cooler.

Otherwise, u have it covered.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

Trolling motor, anchor, cooler, push pole, rope and tackle lol


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Henry Lee Fowler IV said:


> Trolling motor, anchor, cooler, push pole, rope and tackle lol


So,
Are you saying you don't need no stinkin fishing rod?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Great thread idea.

For me, the PowerPole Micro has been a game-changer. I spent years firmly convinced that my manual stake out pole and a loop of rope did the same thing as a PowerPole. But for where and how I fish (Mosquito Lagoon, usually on the pole, usually with kids, wife, or other not-so-competent partners), the ability to instantly, silently put on the brakes without so much as shifting my weight on the platform is just huge. I love all 8 pounds of that damn thing.

Oh, and a bailing/bait storage/garbage/washdown bucket.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't mind a tiller, but a console is worth the extra weight in my opinion. I thought a Power Pole was stupid until I bought a skiff that had one, now I wouldn't have another skiff without one. A trolling motor really comes in handy when I want to fish around docks or hit up my Super Secret Sheepshead hole, but I like to have it on a puck so I can easily remove it on days when I'm not going to use it. As far as a chartplotter/sonar, I don't use mine very much, especially in my home waters, so I went with the cheapest Lowrance I could get. I wouldn't have any stereo equipment in mine, but that's personal preference. I would never leave the ramp without at least a handheld VHF, a first aid kit, and a small tool kit. A bimini top looks like sacrilege on a skiff, but now that I have a kid, I can understand why it's done. I compromise and stick a beach umbrella in the rod holder when I have the kid with me.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

*electric start, a trolling motor, bilge pump, GPS, stake out pole, and landing net * ADD... *rod holders* fore and aft for ease of stowing a rod when you decide to move quickly; cell phone *power jack* to replenish the battery so I can use Navionics on the phone all day; collapsible *push-pole* to get off reefs without jumping into a batch of oysters, 2-piece cheap kayak *paddle* stowed away for when you really, really, have to get home and the O/B won't start and the Trollng motor is out of juice.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

Mike C said:


> So,
> Are you saying you don't need no stinkin fishing rod?


Rods are apart of terminal tackle.


----------



## BarHopper (May 23, 2016)

Minimalists unite!!!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Landing nets are for people who fish in skirts.

I did the minimalist thing for a while. Rolled gunnel, no 12v system, pull start tiller. As bare bones as one could be. It was fun and taught me a lot. One thing it taught me is sitting down on cushy custom upholstery behind a console with hydraulic steering is much more enjoyable in the long run. With comfort usually comes complexity, finding the balance between the two is the hard part. How much are you willing to give up for the sake of simplicity.


----------



## Henry Lee Fowler IV (Jan 11, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Landing nets are for people who fish in skirts.


I like nets lol. Helps with a 20 lbs carp on 6lbs tippet. To each his own. This thread is getting funny.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I use a net occasionally and I like a bit of a breeze 'round my privates.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

When I was a young lad simplicity was great. However that quickly wore off after the age of about 30. Tillers are cool for super smooth water quick runs, now I want a wheel. I'll have a GPS trolling motor, livewell, transom LEDs, TnT, GPS/FF.....Maybe a power pole micro. I'm not into poling or flyfishing, if I were I would have 2 boats so neither is compromised to much.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Landing nets are for people who eat big Mutton Snapper, gaffs are for people who eat cobia.


There, fixed it for ya'. 

Your welcome.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Back in my pirate skiff days, I once tried to land a 44" cobia for my wife...with a crab dipping net. Hilarity and broken tackle ensued.


----------



## 'Nano-Skiff' (Aug 27, 2012)

Pull start tiller motor, fishing junk, stake out stick, anchor, sometimes a trolling motor. I bring a net if I bring a guest. Not sure why.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I didn’t use a net for awhile. Didn’t have many issues, but fishing down south over Christmas I had a nice red flip right next to the gunnel and pop the leader. I was going to release him anyways but I felt bad with him having a jig head and gulp shrimp stuck in his mouth.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

This video has it all...except the Keystone Kops sound track...

1) Cluttered decks & spinning gear...
2) A random bucket in the cockpit...
3) A snook snagged with a big treble hook plug...
4) And my googan self trying to use a small kayak net instead of just grabbing the snook by hand...

Sold this old flats boat...next skiff will be a purpose built minimalist fly fishing machine...


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

One way to determine functionality vs. simplicity is to assign a "utility score" to each item. 10 being extremely useful, 1 being worthless.

Here's my list which reflects the kind of fishing I do. In random order:
trolling motor - 9
electric start - 5
bilge pump - 7 (a big bucket works too)
live well - 8
bait well - 2
stereo - 1
poling platform - 5
push pole - 5
on board charger - 6
trim tabs - 8 (only for boats that need them)
cockpit/interior lights - 3
gps/chartplotter - 4 (unless operating in unknown territory, then 10)
fish finder - 2
bow platform - 2
VHF - 9 (this is a critical safety item)
anchor and rode - 7 (another safety item)
power pole - 8
emergency kit, first aid, tools, water, solar blanket, etc. - 10
anchor pin - 5
toilet paper and duct tape - 10


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

This is my checklist (I think this was another thread but also fits here). I don't care about being minimalistic at my age. I want what I want. Both of my skiffs have adequate storage. The only thing on my deck is my cooler on the bow (casting platform) and my fish bag against the console in one skiff and against the guide box in the other.


STERN PLUG(S) 
SPARE PROP
BOAT KEYS 
MICRO POWER POLE
FUEL 
PUSH POLE
LIFE JACKETS 
RODS
THROWABLE CUSHION 
DRY BAG
RAIN GEAR 
GLASSES
HATS 
WALLET
NET  
PHONE
AIR HORN 
BAILING BUCKET
GPS/DEPTH FINDER 
SUNSCREEN
SPOT LIGHT 
INSECT REPELLENT
FIRST AID KIT 
BUFFS
FLARE KIT 
TOWELS
TACKLE BOX
BOGA GRIP
COOLER
FISH BAG
FOOD/WATER
TROLLING MOTOR
TOOLBOX
ANCHOR


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Anchor pin, side console, steering wheel, tabs, casting platform/supercooler
50/50 on baitwell. As shrimp hold nice in a cloth and baggie on ice. 
No net. Baitwell net only. I use a boga to hold fish boat side and hand under belly if needing to raise it. If I’m keeping a fish it will soon forget being lifted by lip when it hits the ice anyways.


----------



## KCTim (Feb 7, 2017)

Awesome posts, nice to hear how our opinions change with age! My mind tells me I am still young but my aches and pains say otherwise, so for me I want all the comfort and options I can get. I no longer carry an anchor or have a stereo, but I definitely carry a net. A red or trout getting off at the boat is one thing, but having a doormat size flounder flip that head and spit the hook is another.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

I still enjoy my tiller, but I wouldn’t be opposed to a console setup as long as it left plenty of room in the boat. Other than that I like:

- electric start
- anchor pin
- push pole and platform
- trolling motor on quick release in case not needed
- small GPS
- bilge pump
- small cooler
- life jackets 
- small bag with safety gear 

I don’t carry a net, my skiff has a livewell but I use it for tackle storage, and I have a bow platform but I don’t use it half the time. I used to fill the boat with rods and tackle but I’ve learned what I really need and don’t bring more than that.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a separate packing list if I'm taking my son with me. He's 20 months old so he requires a lot of crap:
Pack and Play-sets up nicely in front of the center console
Beach umbrella
Toys
Small cooler with milk and snacks
Baby sunscreen
Diapers
Plastic garbage bag for used diapers
Kiddie life jacket
Baby wipes
Take your kid fishing, even if it's a pain in the ass. Hopefully he'll be poling me around someday just like I do for my old man.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I sold the Gheenoe to have room for more stuff honestly. No longer is carrying a landing net or a full sized cooler a big deal. Nor is it a hassle to have 3 batteries, electric start, tilt and trim, etc. I doubt you'll ever see me on a small tiller rig ever again. It's nice to be able to carry a couple friends (and all their gear) fishing a few times a year too.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

Now I have only had my boat for a short time, my list is probably pretty generic -
electric start
trolling motor
electronics (FF, GPS, etc)
Since I run mine in Fresh & Salt I like a fishing seat (had back surgery years ago and it helps)
Storage to keep the deck clear
Anchor Pin (but I haven't even used mine)
Landing net (son bought as a gift for me with his own money and he didn't skimp)

This is without including the mandatory items the state says I have to have as well.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Bare Bones! 
Tiller, Pushople, Fly Rod, and a milk jug full of hose water rolling around in the bilge. 
I have a bilge pump that is wired to a cigarette lighter that I bring on runs across big bays. Otherwise it stays in the shed. 

I have electric start and PTT so I guess I'm not exactly bare bones.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Minimal you say? Tiller, pull start, push pole, stick pin, water jug, tackle box, bailing bucket, GPS powered by wheelchair battery. Rope lanyard. I never fished this boat anyplace I couldn't walk to dry land. See the picture in my signature.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Vertigo, your picture needs you to sign in to see it????? What brand of craft is it?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I’m a minimalist by nature, and think there’s nothing better than a bare bones skiff devoid of anything but a pull-start outboard, push pole, and platform. Unfortunately, in the real world, I’ve found that it sucks.
> 
> It’s miserable when you’re drifting away from the ramp yanking a pull rope over and over on a motor that’s being cantankerous. Or having to drag out and set an anchor every time you want to stop to fish a spot, or start your outboard to move a few feet down a bank in deep water. Or not knowing exactly where that big rock or barely submerged oyster bar is because you don’t have a GPS. Or worrying about crossing a choppy bay because you don’t have a bilge pump.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you come over from the dark side
May the force or trolling motor battery be with you


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

OK since I'm not young any more I need to try minimalism to stay young. But, i may have to keep some things, like the big fat electric start Zuke, or the 24v trolling motor, that should do it. Oh the console steering and just one live well. OK that should do. Wait the GPS and a couple of coolers. Then the push pole
OK forget it I'll just stay a crumugen


----------



## zach (May 17, 2014)

Trim tabs. I chuckle at all the posts of 14-17 foot boats mandating that TRIM TABS ARE ESSENTIAL. 

Move your fat ass 10 inches to the left. Or the right. Problem solved.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Has anyone put autopilot on a skiff?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

zach said:


> Trim tabs. I chuckle at all the posts of 14-17 foot boats mandating that TRIM TABS ARE ESSENTIAL.
> 
> Move your fat ass 10 inches to the left. Or the right. Problem solved.


I’ll stand up for the 14-17 footers. Mine is 18, so I don’t meet your requirements for not needing tabs. I think they are essential especially when solo. Won’t detail that here. Different thread. Motor is not essential either, do you have one? Move your fat ass to the middle and get some oars.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

I would REALLY hate not having trim tabs on my boat. 17'8" HB pro. I purposely excluded a power pole and a troll motor on it when ordering; the minimal thing at work. Now I may look into adding a power pole much as I really did not want to do that. Troll motor: damned things always getting in the way and getting beat on the bow in chop. But can be useful occasionally. No casting platform. I like the boat set up with a console / wheel. Works fine for me.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

richg99: the boat is a 14 ft homebuilt.

Some boats need trim tabs, some don't. Boats that porpoise at certain speeds and loads will do better with tabs than motor trim. Some boats don't porpoise and can be balanced by shifting weight. Tabs will also help getting out of the hole in shallow water by reducing stern squat. I've owned boats that did just fine without tabs, usually lighter, wider, flatter hulls, and I've owned boats that were useless without tabs. My favorite boats didn't need tabs.


----------



## wardicus (Jun 3, 2013)

Tabs tabs and more tabs . I’ll forgo many other things to keep those ... they do so much more than sliding my fat ass 10 inches does ... run a boat without them than run a boat with them. I’ll never have another without . Oh and I err on the minimal side.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

FlyBy said:


> I like a bit of a breeze 'round my privates.


TMI


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


>


Rooky!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> Landing nets are for people who fish in skirts.


I don't think I ever landed a snook, red or trout with a net, except reds and big trout at night, were a porpoise can accidentally grab your hand while your fooling around trying to pick it up (they tend to flip around). I normally grab cobes, jacks, pelagics by the tail with a glove, same with lipping a poon. But several weeks ago, I was out fondling around with one of my all time record trout (maybe over 30+") and had the dang thing in my hand 6 times while it was still green and then head shook the hook out and that was that. Also got stuck a few times with some really big sheephead. So I picked up a folding stow-able one, just "in-case." Other than that, I don't mess with them.

Guys that keep a net in a rod holder screams "Rookie!"


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

In a small narrow hull, start with the bare minimal gear necessary: self, motor, fuel, pushpole, tackle, emergency gear. Only add gear once you know you need it and have a plan to keep it out of the way, especially electronics since they are usually mounted to a surface and surface space is precious. The only things that can live on the centerline are me, fuel, the motor and the cooler (unfortunately not a battery) Everything else has to be stowed out of the way in a balanced manner. You don't have a ton of storage options in a small skiff.

Nate


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Absolutely. With experience comes wisdom. *lol*


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Bumping this up to see who’s thinking about changing their ways, one direction or the other, for 2020. 

Sitting around with the inlaws and saw the Towee Scout (bare bones Rivermaster/Calusa) hull and started daydreaming about living the simple life. 










Figured I’d want a trolling motor on a quick release puck which requires a battery, pull start outboard and longtail mud motor, grab bar, cooler tie downs in the floor and on the rear bench to pole off of, stake out pole bracket, push pole and holders, rod holders, cup holders, a depth finder, and all of a sudden the simplicity is gone. Might as well just stay with my current plan.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Bumping this up to see who’s thinking about changing their ways, one direction or the other, for 2020.
> 
> Sitting around with the inlaws and saw the Towee Scout (bare bones Rivermaster/Calusa) hull and started daydreaming about living the simple life.
> 
> ...


Or you could get a rowing frame a pfd and you are off.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Or you could get a rowing frame a pfd and you are off.


Did that for awhile actually. 1430 Jon boat, oars, pdf, cooler, rod, tackle bag, wood closet rod push pole, and an anchor to throw out when you want to stop. 

Also been out with a buddy in his 16’ skiff with nothing but a pull start Yamaha 25 and an anchor. Both were a lot of work and you spent 90% of the time managing the boat rather than fishing.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Since we are digging this up from the dark ages, I just want to say, theres nothing wrong with landing nets especially if you usually fish by yourself!


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

I cant live without a really nice headlamp for night fishing.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

1/2 roll of TP takes up 50 cubic inches or so and is a necessity. At least it aides in reducing weight on board and reduces its own weight with use.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Remember when we were just happier than S---- just to get out out and fish on what lil skiff we had.It was about the adventure,especially trying to get a big fish along side and then into the boat and doing the dance trying to stay out of the way after taking the gaff out.
Who cares how rough it got.We were invincible.

No fancy gear........just ugly stiks and mitchells and a don't mess w/ me attitude

days gone by.....................


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Interesting thread title. I’m currently struggling with this myself on my Glide. Want to keep her on mission to what she was designed for- technical poling skiff. But until next summer she is the only skiff I have so I’m using her for everything. Currently wishing she had a trolling motor. But trying to do open water stuff by just drifting and using a collapsible paddle- which is working pretty well other then a couple of times getting blown thru the fish before I caught them all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2019)

topnative2 said:


> Remember when we were just happier than S---- just to get out out and fish on what lil skiff we had.It was about the adventure,especially trying to get a big fish along side and then into the boat and doing the dance trying to stay out of the way after taking the gaff out.
> Who cares how rough it got.We were invincible.
> 
> No fancy gear........just ugly stiks and mitchells and a don't mess w/ me attitude
> ...


AMEN!


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I got some more insight into this today, fishing with my father in law. I brought down my 10’ kayak which I threw on top of my Land Rover, and took a paddle, PFD, one rod, Plano box, bottle of water, and a 2 lb anchor on a piece of paracord.

We fished a typical mangrove maze with a few open flats and I had zero issues. One cut where some reds were tailing the wind was blowing, so I slipped the anchor over the side and was able to work the area.

Where I typically fish, tidal creeks and open bays, if you stop handling the boat to re-tie, you’ll be in the spartina grass or on an oyster bed before you can finish. So IMO, where you fish dictates boat setup.

There were a few older guys out there that had kayaks rigged up with trolling motors, 5 rods in PVC racks, homemade storage systems made out of hardware store parts, etc. It looked like a complete pain in the ass to deal with and I don’t know how they weren’t constantly messing with or untangling something.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

Ice cold Modelo


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Bumping this up to see who’s thinking about changing their ways, one direction or the other, for 2020.
> 
> Sitting around with the inlaws and saw the Towee Scout (bare bones Rivermaster/Calusa) hull and started daydreaming about living the simple life.
> 
> ...


I like that hull also, but not for a LT mudmotor host.

Gheenoe-ish hulls are not good LT mudmotor hosts. At best, they scrape by. I am sure somebody swears by the combination, but only because they haven’t used a LT mudmotor on a proper hull in the mud. Anything works if the hull is actually floating, but mud is what separates a mudboat from a regular hull.

Mudmotors, especially LTs, are very heavy for the HP and a super narrow transom squats terribly from it. I can get in deep trouble on plane and then get anchored by the heavy transom once I lose momentum. I can’t get mine to float anywhere close to level when running alone and I can’t bring myself to add 150-200# of ballast to the bow of a boat I have to routinely push off sandbars and bounce off stumps. Also, the chine design hurts the ability to slide the transom sideways under power. This is fine with an outboard, but it hurts a LT mudmotor host. When you get in slop, you often need to use the motor at an extreme angle to gently slide the transom laterally so you can then apply brute force in a straight line to get out of whatever mess you got in to; all those little edges of a Gheenoe-ish hull resist you in this scenario. The mass of the motor and the angle of thrust are both too high for the width, so it is easy to roll one if you apply too much throttle at the wrong time in the wrong direction while the keel is dragging.

The ultralight surface drives like the Copperheads might be a very good compromise for Gheenoe-ish hulls. I don’t have ~$3K to experiment with one though.

Nate


----------



## Big Fish (Dec 20, 2019)

Simplicity is functionality in my experience.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I like that hull also, but not for a LT mudmotor host.
> 
> Gheenoe-ish hulls are not good LT mudmotor hosts. At best, they scrape by. I am sure somebody swears by the combination, but only because they haven’t used a LT mudmotor on a proper hull in the mud. Anything works if the hull is actually floating, but mud is what separates a mudboat from a regular hull.
> 
> ...


All great info, and you’re correct in typical situations. We are limited to 10 hp here on lakes during duck season, which weigh ~ 100 lbs as longtails. We also need mud motors for the hydrilla and lily pads rather than true mud flats like the guys in Louisiana run in.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

Big Fish said:


> Simplicity is functionality in my experience.


Under ideal conditions, I’m inclined to agree with you. If I got to fish a 10” deep bonefish flat with 5 mph winds in gin clear water, I wouldn’t want anything more than a Glades Skiff hull with a poling platform, cooler, pull start outboard, Stiffy push pole, and a capable partner. 

Trying to work a 200 yard long oyster bar in the middle of a bay with a 15 mph wind solo, or a 50’ wide creek with a 3’ tide swing is another story. You quickly learn that you need a little bit of help or you’ll spend far more time positioning the boat than fishing.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> All great info, and you’re correct in typical situations. We are limited to 10 hp here on lakes during duck season, which weigh ~ 100 lbs as longtails. We also need mud motors for the hydrilla and lily pads rather than true mud flats like the guys in Louisiana run in.


We used 6.5 hp GD LTs (~109#) on Gheenoe Classics when I was a kid. The combo was underwhelming; it had no guts and the shortcomings were greater than any benefit. My rig now is a 20 hp GD LT on a flat bottom boat of similar dimensions to a Classic and it has all of the previous mentioned issues.

For reference, a 7 hp Copperhead SD is 90#. For weeds and gumbo mud, it would be great. A LT is only really superior when you need to bump and grind over stumps, logs and cypress knees. Hitting rocks with any of them jars the hell out of your hands.

Nate


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I find the net issue interesting. I prefer ultralight fly tackle when feasible, and I have been told many more times than I can count that I am just killing fish with it. I use a two weight a lot in the salt, and the half weight whenever I can in winter, when the cold water holds more dissolved oxygen than in the summer. I am convinced that I did more harm to the fish when I fought them until I could hand land them than I do landing them earlier in a rubber net. And when they swallow the fly, requiring involved forceps/ pliers work, holding them in a net is a lot easier on them than holding them by hand.


----------



## Charles Hadley (Jan 20, 2019)

It's a must,never trust a fart


Capnredfish said:


> 1/2 roll of TP takes up 50 cubic inches or so and is a necessity. At least it aides in reducing weight on board and reduces its own weight with use.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I prefer less. Less maintenance and just a cleaner look. I had a bit a grief for putting a casting platform on my skiff.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> I like that hull also, but not for a LT mudmotor host.
> 
> Gheenoe-ish hulls are not good LT mudmotor hosts. At best, they scrape by. I am sure somebody swears by the combination, but only because they haven’t used a LT mudmotor on a proper hull in the mud. Anything works if the hull is actually floating, but mud is what separates a mudboat from a regular hull.
> 
> ...


Very good read I was thinking of swapping out my outboard with a small mud motor for the freshwater side of the Everglades on my gladesman but now I'm rethinking that idea.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

hipshot said:


> I find the net issue interesting. I prefer ultralight fly tackle when feasible, and I have been told many more times than I can count that I am just killing fish with it. I use a two weight a lot in the salt, and the half weight whenever I can in winter, when the cold water holds more dissolved oxygen than in the summer. I am convinced that I did more harm to the fish when I fought them until I could hand land them than I do landing them earlier in a rubber net. And when they swallow the fly, requiring involved forceps/ pliers work, holding them in a net is a lot easier on them than holding them by hand.


I don’t really get why it bothers people either way. I suppose there must be some perception that people who know what they’re doing don’t use nets, or only tourists and Yankees use them. 

95% of the time I just grab the leader, hold the fish, and remove the jighead by hand or with a pair of pliers. I didn’t even carry a net until that slot red popped the leader when he flipped right next to the boat. Nicks are unavoidable when you’re fishing on top of oyster beds, even if you retied after every cast. They can also be handy dealing with slime covered sail cats or to keep a ladyfish out of the boat so it doesn’t crap all over it. 

I’m with you that fighting a fish to exhaustion isn’t good stewardship, neither is tearing the lip off a 20” trout slinging it into the boat. Rubber landing nets don’t harm fish, every trout stream fisherman uses them and they are dealing with the most fragile fish out there. 

YETI will probably build a $300 net this year and they will be hanging on half the skiffs out there...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I don’t really get why it bothers people either way. I suppose there must be some perception that people who know what they’re doing don’t use nets, or only tourists and Yankees use them.
> 
> 95% of the time I just grab the leader, hold the fish, and remove the jighead by hand or with a pair of pliers. I didn’t even carry a net until that slot red popped the leader when he flipped right next to the boat. Nicks are unavoidable when you’re fishing on top of oyster beds, even if you retied after every cast. They can also be handy dealing with slime covered sail cats or to keep a ladyfish out of the boat so it doesn’t crap all over it.
> 
> ...


No matter what you do it’s going to make some googan get butthurt so I don’t even try to give a damn anymore. I really don’t care what anyone thinks. Believe it or not I still have fishing buddies!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I don’t really get why it bothers people either way. I suppose there must be some perception that people who know what they’re doing don’t use nets, or only tourists and Yankees use them.
> 
> 95% of the time I just grab the leader, hold the fish, and remove the jighead by hand or with a pair of pliers. I didn’t even carry a net until that slot red popped the leader when he flipped right next to the boat. Nicks are unavoidable when you’re fishing on top of oyster beds, even if you retied after every cast. They can also be handy dealing with slime covered sail cats or to keep a ladyfish out of the boat so it doesn’t crap all over it.
> 
> ...


Fishpond carbon landing net is $300. You NEED one...


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Figured I’d want a trolling motor on a quick release puck which requires a battery, pull start outboard and longtail mud motor, grab bar, cooler tie downs in the floor and on the rear bench to pole off of, stake out pole bracket, push pole and holders, rod holders, cup holders, a depth finder, and all of a sudden the simplicity is gone. Might as well just stay with my current plan.


I have a good bit of experience with long tail mud motors.
Do NOT put a long tail on that boat
Do NOT buy any motor that just simply bolts to the back of the engine, buy a real motor.


----------

